
A new blog dedicated to Emacs - bozhidar
http://emacsredux.com/
======
arocks
This is how Emacs is different from other editors. Like the blog posts show -
you start with a need and try to find how the existing Emacs LISP code is
written. Next, you try to customize it to your need. Finally, you assign it to
a keyboard shortcut.

You adapt Emacs to your workflow, just like you adapt Lisp to your problem
domain.

~~~
kami8845
Seems similar to Sublime Text 2.

Except for the part where you're stuck trying to decipher existing Emacs Lisp.
With Python I find I can express what I'm trying to do without too much
thought.

~~~
Cacti
ST2's plugin interface and Emacs's interpreter are about a similar as Excel is
to R, or an Accord is to an F1 car.

ST2's plugin interface may be nice and sufficient for most "normal" tasks, but
there plenty of things you simply cannot do.

~~~
cwlb
example?

~~~
stevekemp
A web-browser inside your editor?

A mail client inside your editor?

The ability to make HTTP-requests, parse their results, and format the results
inside your existing editor window?

~~~
reeses
Editor? I do not think that word means what you think it means!

Emacs is an abstraction layer for a non-preemptively threaded virtual machine,
one application of which involves editing text, sound, video, images, etc.

------
adefa
Emacs Rocks is pretty sweet too: <http://emacsrocks.com/>

~~~
sambe
and <http://www.masteringemacs.org/>

~~~
shadowfox
and <http://emacs-fu.blogspot.ru/>

~~~
jaredandrews
and one more with screencasts: <http://killring.org/hack-emacs/>

~~~
naiquevin
and another one worth checking, emacsmovies -<http://emacsmovies.org/>

~~~
flocial
Here's a twitter search for new stuff

[https://twitter.com/search?q=emacs%20exclude%3Aretweets%20fi...](https://twitter.com/search?q=emacs%20exclude%3Aretweets%20filter%3Alinks&s=typd)

~~~
cosmez
i feel like a dog, i don't know what should i do with so many cars and no RSS
reader to subscribe!

~~~
dhamidi
You can read RSS feeds in Emacs with Gnus:
<http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/GnusRss>

------
jcurbo
Many excellent links posted in this thread, thanks to everyone. I also find
/r/emacs on reddit interesting.

------
ycy
I never stop discovering features in emacs, for example I found out about
embedded calc mode yesterday. I was so impressed by it that I made a
screencast demoing its features: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPMgj3XWi8Q>

------
paddy_m
I love emacs, I really do. It is really hard to share customizations with git
for emacs in my experience. Right now I'm using prelude + some customizations.
I can keep my fork of the prelude repo on my account, and add stuff to
/personal . But other than cherry-picks, which would probably get difficult, I
really don't know how to contribute back to prelude. pulling the latest
version of prelude (or any other preset emacs customization set) requires me
to restart emacs, which I normally only do once every other week or so. How do
others handle this?

~~~
elarkin
I have two macs that both run emacs. I have a private git repository for my
.emacs.d folder (an old mirror can be found here:
<https://github.com/elarkin/.emacs.d> ). I have taken special care to make
sure that the init.el file is readable, and can be used with a fresh copy of
emacs (without any packages installed) and everything works just fine.

If you want to try it, just brew install emacs --cocoa and clone the repo to
~/.emacs.d

A coworker and I trade snippets of elisp for our configurations over email,
and whenever I update the repo on one machine, the other needs to pull it down
and evaluate the file (eval-buffer)

I have not found sharing customizations of emacs to be very difficult, but I
also don't use any god packages like emacs starter-kit, or prelude (which I
haven't heard of). I have let my configuration grow organically.

~~~
zaphar
My emacs automatically downloads and installs all my used packages on first
startup on a fresh install. Literally all I have to do on a new box is clone
my dotfiles and start emacs.

~~~
foobarqux
How do you achieve that?

~~~
spacemanaki
This is what I have at the top of my ~/.emacs.d/init.el:

    
    
      (require 'package)
      (add-to-list 'package-archives
                   '("marmalade" . "http://marmalade-repo.org/packages/") t)
      (package-initialize)
      (when (not package-archive-contents)
        (package-refresh-contents))
      (defvar my-packages  '(clojure-mode ...)) ; list of packages
      (dolist (p my-packages)
        (when (not (package-installed-p p))
          (package-install p)))

------
justinhj
Nice. I have a similar blog <http://justinsboringpage.blogspot.ca>

------
rustc
Thanks! This is exactly what I was looking for! Short useful snippets which
demonstrate extending Emacs with Emacs Lisp.

------
shenedu
Quite helpful posts. Try to keep track of them using a RSS reader[1]

[1]
[http://rssminer.net/a#read/281377?p=1&s=newest](http://rssminer.net/a#read/281377?p=1&s=newest)

------
Bootvis
Already learned a few new things, added to my reader. Thank you!

------
caycep
emacs makes my vim brain hurt. kind of like dwarf fortress.

------
jaequery
with so many emacs users having their own unique setups, a site dedicated to
just emacs setups would be great too

~~~
jlarocco
It's an interesting idea, but I'm not sure how useful it'd be.

The reason Emacs users have their own unique setups is because they tailor the
environment to their specific uses and preferences. That's going to be
different for everybody.

Posting the entire configuration would add a lot of code that most people just
wouldn't be interested in. It's easier to call out the interesting parts.

------
rjammala
Thanks for creating this blog.

